

South Korea and U.S. Beef Up Efforts to Detect Missing North Korean Submarines - willows
http://world.kbs.co.kr/english/news/news_IK_detail.htm?No=112874

======
willows
This article is one of many about current tensions in the Koreas. I'd suggest
reading
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NorthKoreaNews](https://www.reddit.com/r/NorthKoreaNews)
or [https://twitter.com/BuckTurgidson79](https://twitter.com/BuckTurgidson79)
for a broader overview of the situation. I bring this up on a tech site
because of the potential issues these tensions could create.

------
tired_man
Good luck finding those diesel-electric boats.

If they manage to creep away from the AOE, they could be anywhere.

